# Hunting dog podcast



## Ali-MAc (Jul 12, 2013)

One of the judges that came out here for last weeks NAVHDA Natural ability test does a hunting dog pod cast.

Here is the episode talking about bird hunting in Utah

http://thehuntingdogpodcast.libsyn.com/hunting-utah-chukars-hiking-chukars-and-more-hiking


----------



## BPerkins﻿ (May 3, 2017)

Nice! I didn't even know this was a thing.

I need to start getting into listening to these podcast things.


----------

